
The White House just open-sourced a tool to make a Facebook Messenger chat bot - redshift1010
https://github.com/WhiteHouse/fb_messenger_bot
======
hhsnopek
Mixing CamalCase and snake_case - `WhiteHouse/fb_messenger_bot`

